# Cant restore my iPhone, itunes keeps saying its disconnected



## RemixDeluxe (Aug 11, 2013)

I am trying to restore my iPhone from its factory reset and I made a backup just yesterday. I am constantly getting the message "iTunes could not backup iPhone because the iPhone disconnected"

Any idea how to fix this? I would like to get my phone back.


----------



## DanTheManMS (Aug 12, 2013)

Only thing I can suggest is to try it with any of the following variables changed:  firewall enabled/disabled, different iPhone cord, different computer altogether.

There used to be 3rd party apps that would parse the iPhone backup file like the one you made yesterday and extract all useful information from it (contacts, texts, app list, etc).  I wonder if that's still possible with today's iPhones.


----------

